
Ask HN: No jobs for Rust programmers at SO career listing? - giis
I was searching for availability of Rust jobs. But interestingly found none at SO http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;jobs?searchTerm=rust<p>Is it too early for Rust programming career? If not, which companies are hiring for rust?
======
Sylos
[https://this-week-in-rust.org/](https://this-week-in-rust.org/) features some
job-postings in the "fn work(on: RustProject) -> Money"-section every now and
then...

~~~
giis
will look into the postings. thanks

------
smt88
List of companies running Rust in production: [https://www.rust-lang.org/en-
US/friends.html](https://www.rust-lang.org/en-US/friends.html)

~~~
giis
thanks for the link. Will check them

